# New on the scene



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

Evening all, 

I’ve recently started taking better care of my car. I acquired a 2003 Polo in blue in June, which was nice and shiny when I got it, or so I thought. Gave it a few washes between then and December. 

Then some pillock dropped a scaffolding tube on it so I went through the whole compounding polishing and waxing scenario... finally improved the looks of it and despite the fact it was really irritating it has given me the bug and since then I’ve purchased a few bits, and just thought I’d post here and let everyone know what I’m using. 

My current “programme” so to speak has consisted of a rinse down with a hose, hot and soapy wash with Autoglym Pure Shampoo and a microfibre mitt, finished off with a rinse down with the hose again and dried with an Autoglym synthetic chamois and a run over with a microfibre drying towel. 

Then I have used Autoglym Super Resin Polish, applied with Meguiars microfibre applicators, buffed off with a microfibre cloth. I bought some cheap old Turtle Wax Original hard shell shine, which I’ve used a couple of times so far with the meguiars foam applicators, buffed off with Farecla finishing cloth. I love the results it gives but it is a hell of a workout if you let it dry for too long, buffing off is difficult! 

I’ve recently bought a Bilt Hamber clay bar which I’m going to add into the programme after the wash and before the polish, been really looking forward to giving it a go but it’s a bit cold lately and I’ve not been too well, so waiting till I feel a bit better and maybe the weather is too! I’ve also purchased the Bilt Hamber double speed wax which I’m looking forward to using this too. 

I did do my girlfriends car with the Autoglym HD wax which was a breeze compared to the turtle wax. 

How does the Bilt Hamber wax compare to the AG wax? If the results, and the application and finish is the same I’ll be very pleased. 

Anything I’m missing that I’ve really overlooked? So from now it will be a cold rinse down, soapy wash with AG pure shampoo, clay barring with the Bilt Hamber medium clay, AG SRP then Bilt Hamber double speed wax. 

I don’t plan to do this every time of course, but how often is too often to do this? The clay barring won’t be too regular, but I’m thinking of re polishing and waxing the car around once every 2 months. In between it will be just a wash when necessary. To be fair the process is more because I enjoy it rather than it’s necessary. 

I’d like to know peoples views on the products I’m using, any alternatives you could offer or tips/things to watch out for when using these products? 

Thanks in advance, looking forward to giving the car a good wash polish and wax hopefully this weekend! 

Alex


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Alex29 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've recently started taking better care of my car. I acquired a 2003 Polo in blue in June, which was nice and shiny when I got it, or so I thought. Gave it a few washes between then and December.
> 
> ...


Welcome along!

A couple of things you might like to add to your process. I'd get myself some tar remover and some iron fallout remover. I'd go over the entire car including the wheels.

I would suggest this be an imperative process if you look to clay the car. Claying the car takes the paint down to grass roots so to speak so will drag anything and everything off. The best practice is to get it as clean as possible prior to claying thus reducing the risk of the clay picking up dirt and then inflicting scratches to your paintwork. Essential to claying is some lubrication, it can be water but if you want to add a quick detailer and use that as lubrication then again you'll not go far wrong.

I would suggest losing the chamois and purchasing some decent microfibers and decent drying towels. Simple reason being the chamois is more likely to inflict scratches. The Bouncers Done & Dusted or Bead Juice will help with the drying process. A spray on each panel and an open hose will help the water sheeting from the car again improving drying time.

Have a look at some detailing brushes to get in to the little nooks and crannies. Wheels woolies will help get in to the hard to reach places on the wheels. Something like Gtechniq C5 wheel armour will seal the wheels for a substantial amount of time, but again needs to be applied in the best possible circumstances - de-tarred and iron fallout removed, depending on the wheels you could look to clay these too.

I'd suggest having a look at Angelwax H2Go to seal the windows or Gtechniq G1 G2 and G6 - but these require temperatures over 5 degrees if I remember correctly.

I appreciate you're just starting out and I've suggest an awful lot. Once you have the bug mate, there's no stopping you so fair warning :lol:


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

Mark ST said:


> Welcome along!
> 
> A couple of things you might like to add to your process. I'd get myself some tar remover and some iron fallout remover. I'd go over the entire car including the wheels.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Thanks for the warm welcome. Pleased to be here! Although my wallet probably isn't...

Are there any particular tar/iron fallout removers you would recommend?

I did look at QD's before I bought a clay bar, and to be honest the idea of using water is what attracted me mainly to the Bilt Hamber bars. They were the only ones I saw which recommend using water. I know I'll probably wind up getting some detailing spray anyway knowing me...

I had read that about chamois' causing scratches, and have looked at just using microfibre drying towels. Is there a technique to doing so you'd recommend? I ask as my father in law used to use a microfibre towel to dry the car, and would lay the towel out on the panel, flatten it to the panel by hand then drag it off. Is this the 'done thing' or is there not really a hard and fast rule on this? It'd be fine on the bonnet and roof but a little difficult on the vertical panels.

With those sprays mentioned to improve drying, at what stage would you add those? After the wash with shampoo and before rinsing, or rinse first, spray those on then rinse again?

The wheels we won't talk about... They're steel wheels with some horribly kerbed plastic trims. The car was owned by a little old lady from new (yeah, I know everyone tells you this, but it genuinely was as you can see from the log book and the state it was in when I got it!), and she wasn't exactly careful when it came to parking. I will either get round to buying some better trims, as at the moment and in the foreseeable future I couldn't stretch to alloys.

Talking of being kerbed and badly parked, there is a section on the nearside rear corner which has clearly been in a scrape before, and has been sprayed and repaired but it would appear to be by hand. The colour match isn't terrible I must say but the finish is more of a matte finish. Is it safe to clay bar this section? One would assume that there is no clear coat layer here, which is partly why I like to keep it waxed, but I wouldn't like to cause more damage.

In terms of sealing the screens, would this be the same process as using something like rain-x rain repellent? I should probably whisper that name as I know a lot of folk don't get on with it, but personally I've used it on all 3 of my cars and never had a problem. Or are the products you've suggested here be a different thing to rain-x?

Thanks in advance for your help. I'm quite worried I'll end up penniless, but with a nice shiny car!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

welcome along


----------



## Ajscott598 (Dec 29, 2016)

Alex29 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've recently started taking better care of my car. I acquired a 2003 Polo in blue in June, which was nice and shiny when I got it, or so I thought. Gave it a few washes between then and December.
> 
> ...


Welcome.

I'm fairly new to it all now. I would suggest a pre wash of some sort before touching the car with your mitt. Up until recently I've just been using a citrus pre wash used through a pump sprayer. I've now got a snow foam Lance so using that aswell.

As a bang for the buck pre wash I would suggest Koch chemie Green star. Diluted to 1:10 in a £2.99 1ltr hand pump sprayer. Great stuff. These r the results before I even made physical contact with the paint work.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ajscott598 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I'm fairly new to it all now. I would suggest a pre wash of some sort before touching the car with your mitt. Up until recently I've just been using a citrus pre wash used through a pump sprayer. I've now got a snow foam Lance so using that aswell.
> 
> ...


Not bad results at all! And a decent price. Where would you recommend purchasing that from? Seen it on slims and amazon, cheaper on slims but with amazon don't need to pay postage. Also I hate waiting for things so love prime!


----------



## Ajscott598 (Dec 29, 2016)

Alex29 said:


> Not bad results at all! And a decent price. Where would you recommend purchasing that from? Seen it on slims and amazon, cheaper on slims but with amazon don't need to pay postage. Also I hate waiting for things so love prime!


I get mine from In2detailing. But it's just 12 miles down the road from me so don't have to worry about delivery if I don't want too. As u say, ull have it quicker with prime.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi mate,

Thought I'd chuck my tuppence in as well.

Here's a decent video on drying techniques: 




After I've washed the car (2 bucket method) and rinsed the shampoo off, I spritz every panel with a QD (at the moment that is AMDetails Quick Detailer PLUS) and then dry the whole car with a drying towel.

I've not dabbled with many iron fallout removers. Last time, I got a 500ml bottle of 'Gtechniq W6 Iron and General Fallout Remover' from in2detailing but I've recently just got 1L of Bilt Hamber Korrosol off Slims for £12.95. The Gtechniq stuff worked perfectly fine but the Bilt stuff is better value (I'm yet to try it though).

I've always used Autosmart Tardis for tar but I've recently got Auto Finesse Oblitarate which I'm told is decent. I got that off Slims as well. Slims is next day delivery for £5 or free next day when you spend over £50. I did an order the other day and my basket total was about £41 so I just stuck one more thing in which took it to £51 so that I got free delivery. £41 + £5 delivery or £51 + one more product + free delivery = no brainer!

I like Bilt clay because you can just have a spray bottle full of water and continually spray that on whilst claying. AMDetails clay is the same in that it only needs water for lubrication but I haven't used it yet.

You will be skint detailing, I think my biggest addiction is buying things, I've not even tried some of them yet, missus always giving me grief!


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

OnTheRob said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thought I'd chuck my tuppence in as well.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Appreciate your input!

I've heard good things about the entire BH range, as such I only own the clays and haven't used them yet, and the double speed wax, but the Korrosol gets great reviews it seems. I've got a couple of smaller ones from Auto Allure on the way (or maybe waiting at home for me???) which I'll be giving a run out this weekend.

Once I've got the car rewaxed as I like it then I'll be using a QD. I am hoping to get the car done properly, like the full works, before I start adding the QD into the mix.

The tardis seems to be everyone's favourite, but I've heard not to trust eBay with it and I'm unsure of the best place to buy it from that comes recommended. Seems to come in 5l smallest quantity?

I'm like you in that respect. £5 next day ain't bad. Free is even better! Plus extra presents when the postman arrives is excellent!

My other half is still getting over both my shaving and darts addictions... drawers full of darts and soaps/razor blades, not sure she's ready yet for this one. Well, buckle up!!


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

Alex29 said:


> My other half is still getting over both my shaving and darts addictions... drawers full of darts and soaps/razor blades, not sure she's ready yet for this one. Well, buckle up!!


At this point, I'm worried that you're being detained at Her Majesty's pleasure and when you say 'my other half' you mean big Keith your cell mate :lol:

I got an order from Slims this week and it contained...

BH Korrosol 1L
BH Surfex HD 1L
BH Auto-Wash (shampoo)
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish

I haven't used any of these products before so looking forward to trying them all.

My Nilfisk pressure washer is currently getting fixed under warranty and despite using a hose for years, I can't bring myself to go out and use it. It's like getting the bus when you've been driving a car for years haha. I've turned into a detailing snob!

I'm not sure I get the whole point of QD's tbh, sometimes I don't even use one.

I think I was the same as you with the tar stuff, I didn't want a keg of it in my back garden so I got the AF stuff.


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

OnTheRob said:


> At this point, I'm worried that you're being detained at Her Majesty's pleasure and when you say 'my other half' you mean big Keith your cell mate :lol:
> 
> I got an order from Slims this week and it contained...
> 
> ...


Haha, life behind bars with big Keith I feel would be easier sometimes!

I feel too old, and I've been with the girlfriend too long it feels, to still say girlfriend. Not quite settled on a term I like yet, She Who Must Be Obeyed is probably close enough... She'd prefer fiancee or wife but not quite yet!

Nice! I'll be interested to hear how you get on. I had looked at Auto-Wash but it seemed quite expensive for a small amount. But I didn't check the dilution to be honest so it might be pretty good.

What Nilfisk are you using? I bought a C120 which I like but after looking on here it's wayyyyy down in standard to most peoples. I used it a few times, but I really need to start using it again. Even if it is just for the rinsing as I don't have a snow foam lance for it. I did buy a brush to attach and clean the car with on it but it's annoying you can't run foam through the brush, you can use the soap sprayer OR brush but not both. I tend to use the hose as I find setting it up a faff. But that was before I started taking better care of my cars, and I know that after tar removing and iron fallout removing it's best to give it a good blast.

I prefer washing by hand than with the brush anyway. But I think I may one day invest in the snow foam lance. I've mainly used the pressure washer on cleaning the drive rather than the car. Does a good job of that with what I call the 'angry nozzle' with the ball bearing in.


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

Haha it was more the drawers full of darts, soap and razor blades that made me think you were in prison.

The BH Auto-Wash was £10 for 300ml but apparently you only need about 5ml in your wash bucket so it's cheap as chips.

My Nilfisk is the C120 as well, it was about £70 from Argos. It gets the job done but it would be nice to have a longer hose (my missus agrees :lol and the reel to wind it up instead of having wires all over the show!

I got my foam lance on eBay for £20, here's the link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-...076008?hash=item25a3b0ffe8:g:w-sAAOSwuIlaVfm4

Can't beat blasting arches, wheels and bodywork with the Nilfisk, miles more enjoyable than the hose (and more efficient).

Have you used any of the Auto Allure stuff before? I've just clocked the offers they're doing but no idea how good it is. I'm assuming it must be decent? I can feel another f*cking purchase coming on :wall:


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

OnTheRob said:


> Haha it was more the drawers full of darts, soap and razor blades that made me think you were in prison.
> 
> The BH Auto-Wash was £10 for 300ml but apparently you only need about 5ml in your wash bucket so it's cheap as chips.
> 
> ...


Ahh got you! Smuggling a dart into prison would certainly be easier than a razor blade. Wouldn't want to cough mid smuggle...

You've swayed me. Maybe I'll get this parcel delivered to work instead!

Yeah I fully agree there. Not with your wife, because SWMBO will probably say the same so I'll keep quiet. That's half the faffing I cba with. Also I have kept it indoors as I'd read horror stories about them being left outside, the water left over inside freezing, expanding, and ruining the seals. So I have to go drag it out of the spare room.

That's very kind of you to send the link. I'll add that to favourites.

I haven't, I'd literally just heard of them the other day but there seems to be quite a few fans on here, and at those prices it wasn't much of a gamble if not. I'll hopefully let you know what I think soon. Not that I have any comparisons to make.

I'm on slims now, building up my basket. If I get it in the neck I'm blaming you :lol:


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

Haha I get the odd one delivered to work as well, what she doesn't know doesn't hurt her!

A friend* of mine left his Nilfisk in the shed and then tried to use it when frozen, safe to say he broke it and I'm (I mean he's) now getting a new one under warranty 

Buzzin that you're on Slims building up your basket haha! Let me know what you get!

I'll be on Auto Allure soon buying 5 x 250ml sample bottles I reckon.


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

OnTheRob said:


> Haha I get the odd one delivered to work as well, what she doesn't know doesn't hurt her!
> 
> A friend* of mine left his Nilfisk in the shed and then tried to use it when frozen, safe to say he broke it and I'm (I mean he's) now getting a new one under warranty
> 
> ...


I'm sure that's a mistake your friend won't be making again. Glad to know that if any of my friends make that mistake that you can get it done under warranty. How long had you (sorry, your friend) owned it?

I could have gone mad... but I restrained myself to some Koch Chemie Green Star (recommended to me as a pre wash), I went in with some BH Auto Wash, a Martin Cox drying towel (I have a cheapo Kent one which actually seems to get OK reviews, but fancied this anyway, still on the cheap end of the spectrum), and a couple of Gtechniq spray bottles. A small order compared to what it would be, but I'll break myself in gently.


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

OnTheRob said:


> Haha I get the odd one delivered to work as well, what she doesn't know doesn't hurt her!
> 
> A friend* of mine left his Nilfisk in the shed and then tried to use it when frozen, safe to say he broke it and I'm (I mean he's) now getting a new one under warranty
> 
> ...


Also, can't go wrong on those sample bottles. Let me know what you choose.


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

Haha I bought the Nilfisk in September so not long. Think the standard warranty is 2 years.

Good man getting an order done! I haven't used loads of products so I'm similar to you in that I don't have a lot to compare against.

Is your cheapo Kent one yellow? I've got a couple of them but I'm trying a few others now.

Where you based?


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

OnTheRob said:


> Haha I bought the Nilfisk in September so not long. Think the standard warranty is 2 years.
> 
> Good man getting an order done! I haven't used loads of products so I'm similar to you in that I don't have a lot to compare against.
> 
> ...


I've got nearly a year to break mine then haha. Bought last January.

Yeah that's it. The extra large drying cloth. Only paid a few quid on amazon, used once on my old fiesta which was in a terrible state, and forgotten about until recently. That fiesta had so much contamination, tar, sap, overspray you name it, it never really dried nicely and I never really bothered treating it nicely. A shame as it was actually a pretty good car, I had no problems at all with it.

Reviews on the one I just bought look pretty decent. Still only just converting from using the autoglym synthetic chamois. Dropped that pretty quick after realising that's the worst c word you can use on here!

I'm in Essex mate. Probably a few on here from this part of the UK! Yourself?


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

You have to start somewhere don't ya, I didn't do 5% of the stuff I do now on my old cars either. Bet everyone on here used to use a chamois!

That Martin Cox one will be spot on, I think a lot of products are a much of a muchness!

I'm up in Manchester mate.


----------

